# Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe März 2012



> *Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......​*
> Da der DAV-Bund die Angler und die Öffentlichkeit inzwischen sowenig informiert wie der VDSF, sind wir froh und dankbar, dass es wenigstens im DAV noch Vereine gibt, welche öffentlich machen, was von  den Verbänden geplant ist.
> 
> In diesem Fall dem Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V., auf dessen Seiten folgendes Dokument zu finden ist (http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php ).
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Die Entwicklung des DAV über die Jahre der Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF finde ich persönlich mehr als bedenklich und traurig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> 5.5 Verbandpolitischen Standpunkte von VDSF und DAV zum Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz, insbesondere zum Fangen und Zurücksetzens von Fischen oder zum Gemeinschaftsangeln werden auf Satzungskonformität überprüft und als „Grundsätze der Angelfischerei im DAFV“ den Verschmelzungsunterlagen beigefügt.


Genau diesen Punkt hatten wir immer wieder verlangt.
Und er stand ja wohl im ursprünglichen Entwurf auch drin..

Dass genau dieser für Angler wichtigste Punkt wieder rausgenommen wurde von den Funktionären des DAV, lässt leider mehr als tief blicken....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ist die finanzielle Situation des DAV wirklich so brisant, wie in dem Artikel angedeutet?

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67

Zitat:
"Die Aufwendungen für das Verbandsleben werden objektiv immer höher, die  allgemeinen finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen hingegen immer schlechter.  Der Finanzbedarf des Verbandes wird allein inflationsbedingt größer, um  die schon jetzt nötigen Aufgaben absichern zu können."

Das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung für das aktuelle Verhalten.

Ich will damit das Verhalten der DAV-Vorstände übrigens nicht rechtfertigen, sondern versuche nur, eine Erklärung dafür zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Das ist noch vom ehemaligen Präsidenten Mikulin - hat also nix damit zu tun.
Wie man auch an den jährlichen Rechenschaftsberichten seit der Veröffentlichung sehen kann.

Und selbst wenn:
Wenn ein Verband die Interessen der Angler aus finanziellen Interessen aufgibt, taugt er schon zweimal nix.
Weils dann nur um Verbandsinteressen und nicht um Angler geht..


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Moin

Das eine Fusion auf lange Sicht unumgänglich ist wenn man einen größeren politschen Einfluß haben möchte, ist unbestritten - aber unter diesen Umständen #d
Markstein ist eigentlich ein sehr geschickter und erfahrener Stratege, der in seiner vorhergehenden Tätigkeit als Fischereireferent schon so einige geniale Sachen aus dem Ärmel gezaubert hat. Warum er den DAV nun einfach so verschenkt, ist mir ein Rätzel und irgendwie glaube ich auch nicht mehr an irgendwelche strategischen Spielchen...
Am Geld kann es aber nicht liegen, der DAV ist gerade dabei, im Rahmen der Gewässerprivatisierung noch mehr Gewässer zu kaufen.......
Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt, wie das weiter geht, hoffentlich nicht so katastrophal, wie es momentan den Anschein hat...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt, wie das weiter geht, hoffentlich nicht so katastrophal, wie es momentan den Anschein hat...


Hoffen und harren....
heißt ja nicht umsonst ein altes Sprichwort.

Da sich aber ja die im DAV organisierten Angler nicht gegen solches Vorgehen wehren und die Aufgabe aller bisher geltenden angelpolitischen Grundsätze des DAV scheinbar wollen, muss man das eben akzeptieren.

Auch, dass sich anscheinend die im DAV organisierten Angler inzwischen die überholten und anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze des VDSF zu eigen gemacht haben und diese auch für sich wollen - sonst würden sowohl die Entwürfe der Satzung wie auch vom Verschmelzungsvertrag anders aussehen, denen die organisierten  DAV-Angler ja mehrheitlich so ihren Segen gaben.

Wenn die Angler im DAV sich nicht wehren, wird eben der vorliegende Antrag genehmigt, in dem genau die Punkte ausgeklammert wurden, welche für richtige Angler die eigentlich wichtigen sind:


> 5.5 Verbandpolitischen Standpunkte von VDSF und DAV zum Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz, insbesondere zum Fangen und Zurücksetzens von Fischen oder zum Gemeinschaftsangeln werden auf Satzungskonformität überprüft und als „Grundsätze der Angelfischerei im DAFV“ den Verschmelzungsunterlagen beigefügt.


Und das obwohl diese ja im ursprünglichen Entwurf des Antrages drin waren.

Es gibt also klar 2 "Fraktionen" im DAV:
Die einen, die auch sehen, dass man vor einer Übernahme in den VDSF das festschreiben muss, was einem wichtig ist - weils danach einfach zu spät ist.

Die anderen wie den Verbandsausschuss und das Präsidium und deren Gefolge, die gegen ihre eigenen Veröffentlichungen nichts festschreiben wollen.
Im Umkehrschluss kann das nur heißen, dass diese eben die VDSF-Richtlinien für richtig halten und diese auch für sich wollen. 

*Da nach dem jetzt geplanten Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF diese alten VDSF-Richtlinien eben ihre Gültigkeit behalten, wenn nichts anderes vorher festgeschrieben wird!!!!!*

Und leider hat eben diese zweite Gruppe um den Präsidenten Markstein und den Verbandsausschuss augenscheinlich die Mehrheit im DAV - und von der Mehrheit der Angler im DAV wird das ja leider auch so gewollt....

Und so wird die Chance vertan, etwas positiv für die Angler und das Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland zu verändern und es bleibt weiterhin beim unwürdigen Schauspiel um Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten der Akteure in beiden Verbänden..

Gut für den VDSF und die Mehrheit der Minderheit der organisierten Sport- oder Angelfischer, schlecht für die vielen richtigen Angler..

Ich finde das persönlich zwar zum koxxen - muss das aber eben so natürlich als Entscheidungen der Mehrheit der in beiden Verbänden organisierten Fischer akzeptieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Also manchmal isses doch echt zum Haare raufen.....
Gerade nach einigen Telefonanrufen, die ich heute morgen bekommen habe...

Dass sowohl aus DAV wie aus VDSF auch aus obe(rst)en Etagen immer wieder Infos bei uns ankommen, sollte doch inzwischen jedem klar sein.

Nicht jeder Funktionär (weder im VDSF noch im DAV) ist ja immer so berauscht von dem, was diese beiden Verbände intern so machen und über die Köpfe der Angler hinweg ausmauscheln...

Dass sich aber gerade Funktionäre im DAV wegen der Sache hier mehr Gedanken darüber machen, wie und über welche Wege wir hier informiert worden sind, statt über die traurigen Fakten, das macht mich immer entsetzter...

Und so froh ich auch über Informanten bin - es wäre so klasse, wenn wir nicht nur immer als "Verbreiter" genutzt werden würden, sondern wenn diese Funktionäre dann ihr Mißfallen auch mal in ihren jeweiligen Verbänden zum Ausdruck bringen würden....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und so froh ich auch über Informanten bin - es wäre so klasse, wenn wir nicht nur immer als "Verbreiter" genutzt werden würden, sondern wenn diese Funktionäre dann ihr Mißfallen auch mal in ihren jeweiligen Verbänden zum Ausdruck bringen würden....


 
Kann es sein, dass diese Leute dann vielleicht nicht mehr lange Funktionäre wären?
Wer glaubt, dass Verbände demokratisch funktionieren glaubt auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten |supergri

Ich war selbst lange Zeit Funktionär in einem großen Verband (hatte nichts mit Angelei zu tun). Eine falsche Äußerung und man hatte ein Problem, wenn man nicht die Mehrheit hinter sich wusste. Es geht um Macht und Geld.


----------



## pike23 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

was kann man denn mach als angler?
stören tut mich das auch und sicher ist das vielen anderen anglern auch ein dorn im auge..nur ich denke mal keiner weiß so recht was er machen soll als normaler angler...
man bekommt ja auch nicht einmal die chance was dazu zu sagen...
grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um Macht und Geld.


Könnte man vermuten..

Sicherlich gehts aber weder um das Angeln noch um die Angler in Deutschland.

Beim VDSF eh noch nie, beim DAV nun augenscheinlich auch nicht mehr..

Aber so wollens die da organisierten Fischer eben. 

Muss ich - auch wenns mir schwerfällt -  akzeptieren..


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Könnte man vermuten..
> 
> Sicherlich gehts aber weder um das Angeln noch um die Angler in Deutschland.
> 
> ...






pike23 schrieb:


> was kann man denn mach als angler?
> stören tut mich das auch und sicher ist das vielen anderen anglern auch ein dorn im auge..nur ich denke mal keiner weiß so recht was er machen soll als normaler angler...
> man bekommt ja auch nicht einmal die chance was dazu zu sagen...
> grüße




Mir würde da spontan das einfallen was man immer tun kann, wenn man seinen Unmut über politische Entscheidungen zum Ausdruck bringen will.Sich zusammen tun organisieren und dann auf die Straße gehen.Jetzt ist es ja leider so das wir Deutschen ein extrem demonstrationsfaules Volk sind #d und wir uns viel zu viel gefallen lassen. In Frankreich ständ warscheinlich schon die halbe Anglerschaft vorm Verbandssitz und würde lautstark den Rücktritt des gesamten Vorstands fordern.
Alternativ zum demonstrieren bliebe der deutschen Anglerschaft sich einfach neu, auf einem (wirklich) demokratischen Weg zu organisieren und auf sowas wie den VDSF zu schei*** #6 sofern das so einfach möglich und mit dem Staat zu vereinbaren ist (Sry ich bin angelpolitisch nicht so auf der Höhe und weiss nicht ob und wenn ja wie viel die Bundes/Landesregierungen damit zu tun haben wenn es darum geht die Machtstruktur in der Anglerschaft zu revolutionieren)

ONE SOLUTION! REVOLUTION!!!:vik:


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Es geht doch auch einfacher.

*Kein Angelverein*,ich wiederhohle *Kein Angelverein* brauch Mitglied in einem Verband sein.


Und in letzter Zeit sind ja schon einige Angelvereine diesen Weg gegangen.Das Geld was sie vorher dem Verband geschenkt haben benutzen sie jetzt für Vereinssachen Besatz Veranstaltungen Jugendarbeit...etc.

#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



gründler schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch einfacher.
> 
> *Kein Angelverein*,ich wiederhohle *Kein Angelverein* brauch Mitglied in einem Verband sein.
> 
> ...



Das war mir nicht bewusst#c wie gesagt bin da nicht so auf der Höhe.(Mal ganz davon abgesehen bin ich ein Freund des lauten Wortes #6 der Straße) Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage wie bekommt man seinen Verein dazu aus dem Verband auszutreten. Welche Vorteile hat ein Verein davon einem solchen Verband anzugehören und wenn dass die Vereine so viel Geld kostet was an anderer Stelle besser und sinnvoller genutzt werden kann, wieso sind dann noch Vereine im Verband des VDSF??? ;+;+ Meiner ist das glaube ich (müsst ich mal checken) auch und ich muss sagen, mit diesen undemokratischen Vorgehensweise des VDSF, und dem Nichtinteresse an der Anglerschaft kann und *will* ich mich nicht anfreuden #q (auch wenn ich das bei mir im Verein jetzt nicht so zu spüren bekommen hab bin aber auch erst seit Herbst mitglied)
Eigentlich könnte mir das auch egal sein ich bin in 1,5 Jahren eh weg nach Holland zum studieren, ist es mir aber trotzdem nicht, will ja später, wenn ich mal jmd. hier besuche auch noch schön angeln gehen können. :c

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Mit im VDSF organisierte Angler, sind damit all die gemeint, die in einem Verein, der mitglied des VDSF ist, sind oder nur die Leute die da wirklich mitmischen????#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Mit im VDSF organisierte Angler, sind damit all die gemeint, die in einem Verein, der mitglied des VDSF ist, sind oder nur die Leute die da wirklich mitmischen????


Alle.
Weil sie die Möglichkeit zum demokratischen Mitwirken haben und diese nur genutzt haben, um die jetzigen Funktionäre und Standpunkte zu unterstützen.

Und im VDSF sind ja auch keine Angler organisiert, sondern schon laut Namen nur (Sport)Fischer..

Und wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wurde, wird da ja dann der Name geändert in DAFV - und da der DAV das ja mehrheitlich will, kann man auch DAV-Mitglieder nicht mehr wie früher mal per se als richtige  Angler sehen..

Auch im DAFV sind dann schon namentlich keine Angler organisiert, sondern nur (Angel)Fischer..

Es kann durchaus auch unter diesen organisierten Fischern richtige Angler geben. 

Die sind dann aber augenscheinlich in der Minderheit, sonst hätten sie diesbezüglich schon lange eine Satzungsänderung im VDSF veranlasst oder im DAV gegen die vorgelegten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag gestimmt..

Und dann hätten wir tatsächlich die Chance auf einen richtigen Anglerverband, von dem man jetzt in Deutschland leider nur träumen kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Manchmal ist es schlimm zu sehen, wie recht man hat(te):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167



> Stellt Anträge, dass eine freiheitliche angelpolitische Grundhaltung und das festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und weitgehender Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Angler in der Satzung oder als verbindliche Willenserklärung im neuen, gemeinsamen Bundesverband festgeschrieben wird.
> 
> 
> Oder wundert euch nachher nicht, wenn ihr den jetzigen Totengräbern des Angelns aus beiden Verbänden in Deutschland das Feld überlasst, dass ihr dann nur noch im Urlaub oder - sofern ihr das Glück habt an der Grenze zu wohnen - in benachbarten Ausland vernünftig angeln gehen könnt...


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



gründler schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch einfacher.
> 
> *Kein Angelverein*,ich wiederhohle *Kein Angelverein* brauch Mitglied in einem Verband sein.
> 
> ...



das ist aber leider nur teilweise praktikabel.
viele vereine haben keine eigenen gewässer und sind somit auf die verbandsgewässer angewiesen.sehr deutlich wird das in sachsen, s-a, m-p, brb als beispiel.
es ist eben für viele vereine ein sehr "einfacher" weg über den verband günstig an viele gewässer zu kommen für die mitglieder.
und dies wissen die verbände auch.
theoretisch müßten alle vereine auf einen schlag austreten, dann hätte der verband erst mal die vereinseinnahmen nicht mehr, und wenn er dann kein geld mehr hätte, müßte er die gewässer aufgeben.
diese würden dann neu verpachtet werden müssen, was garantiert zu einem "kampf" um die gewässer mit entsprechenden preissteigerungen führen würde.

das ist kein anderes prinzip, wie beim kleinen angler, der sucht sich seinen verein meist auch nach den vorhandenen gewässern und kosten aus.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Das ist eben das Problem:
Weil die Verbände eben keine Verbände für Angler sind, sondern letzten Endes für Gewässerbewirtschafter..

Als Angler ist es einem ja letztlich egal, wer ein Gewässer vernünftig bewirtschaftet - solange es ein attraktives Gewässer zu einem vernünftigen Kartenpreis wäre..

Dass Bewirtschafter aus dem organisierten Bereich (Vereine/Verbände) am liebsten nur ihre organisierten Fischer am Wasser hätten und keine normalen Angler mehr, ist nachvollziehbar. Man will seine Macht behalten..

Aber das ist eben angelpolitisch ein grundfalscher Weg, wenn man Angler und das Angeln als Gefahr statt als Chance sieht - ob für Umwelt oder eben die organisierten Bewirtschafter selber..

Nur wer den Zugang erleichtert und Restriktionen bekämpft, kann mehr der am Angeln interessierten Menschen auch zum Angeln in Deutschland bringen, damit mehr Geld, mehr Macht, mehr Einfluss bekommen..

Da sich das aber sowohl die Angler gefallen lassen wie auch die in den Verbänden/Vereinen organisierten Sport-, Berufs- und Angelfischer, wie es heute läuft, muss man leider damit leben..

Beim VDSF war diese Entwicklung historisch bedingt, da sich dort bewirtschaftende Vereine zu einem Verband zusammen geschlossen haben (und eben leider keine Angler...).

Beim DAV kam diese eben nach der Wende, als sie sich den in der alten BRD herrschenden Bedingungen anschliessen mussten - sie haben leider zu schnell das falsche gelernt......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und im VDSF sind ja auch keine Angler organisiert, sondern schon laut Namen nur (Sport)Fischer..
> 
> Und wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wurde, wird da ja dann der Name geändert in DAFV - und da der DAV das ja mehrheitlich will, kann man auch DAV-Mitglieder nicht mehr wie früher mal per se als richtige Angler sehen..
> 
> ...


 
Na, fällt Dir langsam nichts sachliches mehr ein, oder warum drehst Du langsam wieder auf die polemische Schiene...

Alle dem VDSF angeschlossene Angler als "keine Angler" zu bezeichnen ist schon eine echt arme Aussage und dann wiedersprichst Du Dir auch noch in ein und dem selben Post..... (erst sind alles keine Angler und dann gibt es da doch eine Minderheit...)

Du verstehst einfach nicht, das tausende von Mitgliedern in den VDSF-Vereinen mit ihrem Verband voll zufrieden sind unhd sie deine ganzen Schwarztmalereien mit Setzkescherverbot, Nachangelverbot und was du da noch so alles krtitisierst absolut keine Probleme haben, weil es sie nicht die Bohne betrifft und sie absolut glücklich sind.

Mach aber auch nichts, ich verstehe deine Frusttexte auch nicht mehr.

Aber hau mal weiter auf den VDSF-Anglern ((Sport)fischern) rum, dann verlierst Du hier langsam aber sicher immer mehr Anhänger und stehst irgendwann vielleicht einmal ganz einsam und alleine auf deinen Standpunkten...



> Und dann hätten wir tatsächlich die Chance auf einen richtigen Anglerverband, von dem man jetzt in Deutschland leider nur träumen kann.


 
Ich habe Dir schon einmal vorgeschlagen selbst so einen tollen Verband zu gründen, der genau deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, das wolltest Du aber nicht, weil es ja nicht deine Aufgabe ist, Du bist ja nur ein Redakteur....

Wobei ich eher glaube, dass Du das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen würdest.... Das ist aber eine andere Baustelle...






Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage wie bekommt man seinen Verein dazu aus dem Verband auszutreten.


 
Ganz einfach:

Stelle auf der nächsten JHV deines Vereines einen Antrag auf Austritt aus dem VDSF.




> Welche Vorteile hat ein Verein davon einem solchen Verband anzugehören und wenn dass die Vereine so viel Geld kostet was an anderer Stelle besser und sinnvoller genutzt werden kann, wieso sind dann noch Vereine im Verband des VDSF???


 
Ich kann nur für Schleswig-Holstein sprechen, denn dort kenne ich die Kostenstrukturen und die Vorteile. Das kann in anderen Bundesländern eventuell anders sein, wobei der VDSF-Beitrag für alle Mitglieder bundesweit gleich ist.

Bei uns werden für jedes Mitglied folgende Beträge abgeführt:

- VDSF = 2,-€
- Landesverband = 5,-€
- Kreisverband = 0,70€

Insgesamt also: 7,70€

Welche Vorteile hat man:

nur der Landesverband

- wird als "Träger öffentlicher Belange" bei Gesetzesänderungen im gesamten Umweltbereich und bedeutsamen Verwaltungsverfahren gehört, hingegen kein einzelner Verein oder Kreisverband

- kann Verbandsklagen führen 

- wird in die Umsetzung der WRRL einbezogen und berechtigt, Vertreter in alle einzelnen Arbeitsgruppen zu entsenden

- kann mitsprechen bei Vereinbarungen über die Nutzung von Natura-2000-Gebieten

- verfügt über die personellen Möglichkeiten, jede fischereirelevante Frage zeitnah und ohne sonstigen Aufwand oder Kosten beantworten zu können, egal ob sie naturwissenschaftlicher, juristischer oder sonst vereinsrelevanter Art ist

- kann eine solche Vielzahl an Gewässern vorhalten und sind bestrebt, weitere interessante Gewässer zu günstigen Bedingungen hinzuzugewinnen. Die Preisdifferenz zu den Kosten für verbandsfremde Angler beträgt alleine für die NOK-Angler 73,- Euro! So viel müßten "Nichtverbandsmitglieder" insgesamt für ihre NOK-Erlaubnisscheine mehr bezahlen, wenn der Verein nicht mehr dem Verband angehören würde. Diese Vergünstigung würde zukünftig dann auf alle DAFV-Mitglieder ausgeweitet. 

- kann laufend die Kontakte zur Landesregierung halten, zu den Fraktionen, Ministerien, nachgeordneten Behörden, zu Instituten oder anderen Verbänden. 

- kann Einfluß nehmen auf den Fischereiabgabeausschuß, weil er dort personell vertreten ist, wo es um die Vergabe von Zuschüssen für Besatzmaßnahmen geht

- kann Einfluß nehmen auf die Fischereischeinausbildung

- kann zum Kennenlernen, Meinungs- und Gedankenaustausch landesweit Veranstaltungen durchführen, ob Seminare für Vorstände, Jugendwarte, Gewässerwarte, Sportwarte oder Fischereiaufseher, ob Gemeinschaftsfischen, Meisterschaften im Turnierwurf- oder Castingsport

- kann landesweite Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben durch laufende Kontakte zum Schleswig-Holsteinischen Zeitungsverlag und weiteren Presseorganen, kann durch seine Pressearbeit alle Vereine auf gleiche, aktuelle Sachstände bringen und ist auf Messen und anderen Veranstaltungen vertreten

- kann Versicherungsverträge zu Großkundenbedingungen abschließen.

- bietet eine kostenlose Rechtsberatung für seine Vereine

- bietet eine kostenlose Fischereiberatung und hilft kostenlos bei der Erstellung der erforderlichen Hegepläne








> ;+;+ Meiner ist das glaube ich (müsst ich mal checken) auch und ich muss sagen, mit diesen undemokratischen Vorgehensweise des VDSF, und dem Nichtinteresse an der Anglerschaft kann und *will* ich mich nicht anfreuden #q (auch wenn ich das bei mir im Verein jetzt nicht so zu spüren bekommen hab bin aber auch erst seit Herbst mitglied)


 
Wenn Du bis Dato keine Einschränkungen gespührt hast, dann wirst Du das auch zukünftig wohl nicht... Das Thema wird hier ziemlich aufgebauscht und betrifft die Masse nicht im Geringsten..., auch wenn es hier anders dargestellt wird. Man sollte sich immer beide Seiten anschauen, die der Vereine und der Verbände und die des Anglerbordes. 



> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Mit im VDSF organisierte Angler, sind damit all die gemeint, die in einem Verein, der mitglied des VDSF ist, sind oder nur die Leute die da wirklich mitmischen????#h


 
VDSF organisierte Angler sind alle diejenigen, die in einem Verein Mitglied sind, welcher dem VDSF als Bundesverband angeschlossen ist.


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

und das ist eben  problem, das das geld regiert.
der verband hat eben die möglichkeit geschaffen zu günstigen preisen attraktive gewässer zur verfügung zu stellen.
und was da alles noch im hintergrund läuft um dies zu zerschlagen zu übernehmen und und und will ich gar nicht wissen.

antonio


----------



## flor61 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



antonio schrieb:


> theoretisch müßten alle vereine auf einen schlag austreten, dann hätte der verband erst mal die vereinseinnahmen nicht mehr, und wenn er dann kein geld mehr hätte, müßte er die gewässer aufgeben.
> diese würden dann neu verpachtet werden müssen, was garantiert zu einem "kampf" um die gewässer mit entsprechenden preissteigerungen führen würde.



Wenn das das Ergebnis der Bemühung nach Schaffung eines starken Sprachrohres für uns Angler wäre, dann hätten wir genau das geschafft, was die Angler westlich der Elbe nicht anders kennen. Jeder Verein hat sein Gewässer, hat seine eigenen Vorstellungen von elitärität, falls es dieses Wort gibt. Das hat dann nichts, aber auch garnichts mehr mit Volkssport wie hier im Osten zu tun. Bezahlbar und machbar.
Ich durfte das vor Jahren an der Altmühl erleben.
Ich durfte mit dem gekauften Schein vom Mühlenwehr bis zum linken Torpfosten des am Flusses liegenden Sportplatzes angeln. Für meinen Wochentrip war das o.k., ich habe auch schön Zander gefangen. Aber als ansässiger Angler, ich weiß nicht.
Also, meckern ist o.k., aber wir müssen doch immer wieder die zielführende Kurve bekommen. Nur leider scheint sich das Interesse für dieses Thema auf eine handvoll Leute zu beschränken. Ist wie mit den Streiks. Keine will mutig mitmachen, aber von den ausgehandelten Tarifen profitieren.

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Dorschgreifer, Du lieferst die besten Argumente für unsere Kritik an der Verbandspolitik selbst. Danke dafür, denn eigentlich muss man nur Dein Posting in Ruhe genießen, um zusammengefasst genau das bestätigt zu finden, was Du Thomas als "Polemik" ankreidest.

Erstmal führst Du auf, was alles "nur der Landesverband" kann.
Und genau darum geht es, denn dieser vertritt ausschließlich die in seinen Mitgliedsvereinen Organisierten. Als solcher fühlst Du Dich natürlich entsprechend repräsentiert und damit wohl in diesem Landesverband, bist aber offensichtlich nicht bereit, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, dass es deutlich mehr nicht Organisierte und damit nicht vertretene Angler gibt, die immer mehr Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen müssen.

Zum Zweiten fällt mir in Deiner Argumentation nicht ein Punkt auf, der für den VdSF spricht. Ich sehe weder in Deiner Liste noch spnstwo jedenfalls absolut kein Thema, in dem der LSFV-SH besser oder schlechter dadurch wegkommt, dass er VdSF-Mitgliedsverband ist. Du hättest unter Deine Argumentation durchaus auch den Schlusssatz setzen können, dass es sinnvoller wäre, die 2,-€ VdSF einzusparen oder ebenfalls an den LSFV-SH zu zahlen. Das hätte ich dann für konsequent gehalten.

Und ansonsten kann man Dein gewähltes Beispiel sehr gut dazu benutzen, um die Unterschiede zwischen den Zielen von Verbänden und ihren Einsatz für ihre Mitgliedsvereien und der breiten Masse der nicht-organisierten Angler in Deutschland aufzuzeigen. Es ist doch genau der von Dir zitierte Landesverband, der sich massiv gegen den Touristenschein in S-H ausgesprochen hat und damit das Ziel verfolgt, eine Gruppe von Anglern oder am Angeln interessierter Menschen auszugrenzen. Genau der Verband, der kurzsichtig und engstirnig meint, seinen Mitgliedsvereinen Gelder in die Kassen spülen zu können, wenn diese Kurse zur Vorbereitung auf eine Prüfung anbieten können, deren Inhalte in fast allen Bundesländern längst überholt und schon immer übertrieben waren (vgl. entsprechende Diskussionen an anderen Stellen im AB). Und die wenig fortschrittlichen dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine heißen dies entsprechend gut, weil z.B. das Anbieten praxisnaher Unterweisungen am Wasser oder ähnliche Veranstaltungen weitaus aufwändiger zu gestalten wären, als das sture Vermitteln theoretischen Wissens im Hinterzimmer der Vereinskneipe.

Damit widerlegst Du aber in keinster Weise unsere Argumentation, dass die meisten Landesverbände mit Unterstützung oder nach Aufforderung ihrer Bundesverbände gegen das Angeln und die Wünsche einer Mehrheit von Anglern in Deutschland agieren, die sich möglichst wenig Einschränkungen und einen möglichst einfachen Gewässerzugang ohne den Zwang zu Vereins- oder Verbandszugehörigkeit wünschen.

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätte ich zumindest ansatzweise diese Ziele noch dem DAV zugesprochen, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und der verbliebene Rest als Elendshäufchen von mal recht fortschrittlichem Denken wird der Übernahme durch den VdSF geopfert.
Von daher: R.I.P.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das Thema wird hier ziemlich aufgebauscht und betrifft die Masse nicht im Geringsten..., auch wenn es hier anders dargestellt wird.
> 
> Du glaubst offenbar, die Masse sei organisiert. Das ist sie bei weitem nicht. Die Verbände nähren sich durch eine Minderheit aller Angler.
> Dass die Masse (sowohl der organisierten als auch der unorganisierten) die oft unsägliche Politik der Verbände stillschweigend erduldet, ist kein Beweis für die Richtigkeit der Verbandsarbeit, sondern nur für die Lethargie der Masse der Angler.
> ...



Und man sollte die dritte Seite nicht ignorieren. Nämlich Millionen nicht organisierter Angler und am Angeln interessierter.


----------



## brocxxxxx (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ich verfolge das hier seit geraumer Zeit, insbesondere die Beiträge eines neuen Mitglieds mit einem isländisch-adligen Namens. Seit einer halben Stunde sind alle Beiträge verschwunden. Warum?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Ich verfolge das hier seit geraumer Zeit, insbesondere die Beiträge eines neuen Mitglieds mit einem isländisch-adligen Namens. Seit einer halben Stunde sind alle Beiträge verschwunden. Warum?



Bist Du im falschen Thread ? Hier ist nix verschwunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Alle dem VDSF angeschlossene Angler als "keine Angler" zu bezeichnen ist schon eine echt arme Aussage und dann wiedersprichst Du Dir auch noch in ein und dem selben Post..... (erst sind alles keine Angler und dann gibt es da doch eine Minderheit...)


Ich habe nie behauptet, das es unter den organisierten Sportfischern keine richtigen Angler gibt.
Aber dass die in ihren Verbänden in der Minderheit sind, ist nun mal an Hand der Richtlinien, Beschlüsse und Verlautbarungen der Verbände klar ersichtlich, welche eben die Interessen der Bewirtschafter und nicht von Anglern repräsentieren und verfolgen.....
Leider..


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist aber leider nur teilweise praktikabel.
> viele vereine haben keine eigenen gewässer und sind somit auf die verbandsgewässer angewiesen.sehr deutlich wird das in sachsen, s-a, m-p, brb als beispiel.
> es ist eben für viele vereine ein sehr "einfacher" weg über den verband günstig an viele gewässer zu kommen für die mitglieder.
> und dies wissen die verbände auch.
> ...


 
Moin

Also im Westen gibt es ne Handvoll Verbandsgewässer,der rest ist in Vereins/Privathand,im Osten sieht es da schon anders aus (noch) das stimmt schon.

Aber diese Handvoll Verbandsgewässer die es im Westen gibt,überleben fast alle von Gastkartenverkauf,also kann jeder der da Angeln will sich auch ne Karte kaufen und muss nicht Mitglied im Verein/Verband sein.

Im Westen sind ca.98% der Gewässer in Vereinshand und diese Vereine brauchten offiz.kein Verband.

Siehe unseren Exboardi Toni (1.Vorsitzender) aus Bayern,soweit ich weiß ist sein Verein ebenfalls ausgetreten(er berichtete hier darüber),und in letzter Zeit hört man mehr und mehr davon das Vereine keinen Verband mehr angehören und das Geld sinnvoller nutzen.



|wavey:


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

vollkommen richtig deswegen ja auch mein verweis auf die entsprechenden bl.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Erstmal führst Du auf, was alles "nur der Landesverband" kann.
> Und genau darum geht es, denn dieser vertritt ausschließlich die in seinen Mitgliedsvereinen Organisierten. Als solcher fühlst Du Dich natürlich entsprechend repräsentiert und damit wohl in diesem Landesverband, bist aber offensichtlich nicht bereit, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, dass es deutlich mehr nicht Organisierte und damit nicht vertretene Angler gibt, die immer mehr Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen müssen.


 
Ein bisschen siehst Du das richtig. Ein Verband ist für mich in allererster Linie für seine zahlenden Mitglieder da. Unorganisierte Angler kann er vertreten, muss es aber nicht. Wenn die in allen Belangen vertreten werden wollen, dann dürfen die gerne in einen Verband oder Verein eintreten. Das ist meine klare Meinung. Und da es in diesem Thema um den Deutschen Anglerverband geht sind in allererster Linie auch nur Verbandsmitglieder betroffen.



> Zum Zweiten fällt mir in Deiner Argumentation nicht ein Punkt auf, der für den VdSF spricht. Ich sehe weder in Deiner Liste noch spnstwo jedenfalls absolut kein Thema, in dem der LSFV-SH besser oder schlechter dadurch wegkommt, dass er VdSF-Mitgliedsverband ist. Du hättest unter Deine Argumentation durchaus auch den Schlusssatz setzen können, dass es sinnvoller wäre, die 2,-€ VdSF einzusparen oder ebenfalls an den LSFV-SH zu zahlen. Das hätte ich dann für konsequent gehalten.


 
Da muss man nur weiter denken. 

Landesverbände betreiben das ausschließlich auf Landesebene und die Bundesverbände dann genau so auf Bundesebene, ist für mich eine logische Konsequenz. Denn wenn eine Bundesbehörde etwas von den Anglern will, dann wird sie den Bundesverband fragen, aber bestimmt nicht alle Landesverbände.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Zitat von *Dorschgreifer*
> 
> 
> _Das Thema wird hier ziemlich aufgebauscht und betrifft die Masse nicht im Geringsten..., auch wenn es hier anders dargestellt wird.
> ...


 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und man sollte die dritte Seite nicht ignorieren. Nämlich Millionen nicht organisierter Angler und am Angeln interessierter.


 

Ich habe nicht die Masse aller Angler gemeint, sondern lediglich die Masse aller organisierten Angler.

Bei der Fussion geht es ja nur um organisierte Angler, denn nur die sind Mitglieder und ahben Mitspracherechte, da interessieren die unorganisierten Angler erst einmal überhaupt nicht.

Sorry, wenn das nicht eindeutig war.


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> . Ein Verband ist für mich in allererster Linie für seine zahlenden Mitglieder da.


 

So wie der Westverband,der VDSF Mitgliedern in 3 verschiedenen fällen nicht vor Gericht beistehen wollte,erst eine Anfrage der Angeklagten beim DAV brachte Hilfe vor Gericht.


#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, das es unter den organisierten Sportfischern keine richtigen Angler gibt.
> ..


 
Naja, dann hat das Dein Geist geschrieben:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und im VDSF sind ja auch *keine Angler organisiert*, sondern schon laut Namen nur (Sport)Fischer..
> ...


 

Du trennst die beiden ja immer so strickt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



gründler schrieb:


> So wie der Westverband,der VDSF Mitgliedern in 3 verschiedenen fällen nicht vor Gericht beistehen wollte,erst eine Anfrage der Angeklagten beim DAV brachte Hilfe vor Gericht.
> 
> 
> #h


 
Kann so passieren, wenn es unterscheidliche Sichtweisen gibt. 

Zukünftig sind da ja die Kompetenzen gebündelt, kann also nur besser werden.


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Kann so passieren, wenn es unterscheidliche Sichtweisen gibt.
> 
> Zukünftig sind da ja die Kompetenzen gebündelt, kann also nur besser werden.




kommt drauf an von welcher seite man das sieht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Ein Verband ist für mich in allererster Linie für seine zahlenden Mitglieder da.


Stimmt.
Und das sind eben Vereine und keine Angler, die da Mitglied sind.
Daher rührt ja das ganze Übel.

Davon ab gebe ich Dir recht:
Wenn die organisierten Sportfischer immer mehr Verbote wollen, sollen sie die doch auch gerne kriegen.

Solange sie gegenüber richtigen Anglern weiterhin die Mehrheit haben.

Bevor sie dann aber weiterhin versuchen den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen zu verhindern oder gar neue Restriktionen für alle (auch nichtorganiserte) fordern, müssen sie zuerst mal in ihren eigenen Reihen aufräumen und da ihre eigenen Grundsätze durchsetzen.

Wir helfen da zukünftig gerne dabei, Stichwort Gemeinschaftsangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit ist da nur eines, neben (je nach Land/Verband) Abknüppelgebot, Rücksetzverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot und, und, und......

Ich glaube, erst dann wenn die organisierten Sportfischer an Hand pesönlicher (dann auch wirklich durchgesetzter) Erfahrungen merken werden, für was ihr Verband wirklich eintritt, werden viele wieder zu richtigen Anglern werden und erst dann anfangen, sich gegen den Verbandsunfug zu wehren (gilt für VDSF wie DAV!!)..

Solange die Verbände (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV) so inkompetent und anglerfeindlich  weitermachen wie bisher, ist es absehbar, dass irgendwann vernünftige(re) Alternativen kommen müssen...


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

@Dorschgreifer:
Ich denke, mittlerweile sind wir nahe an einem Konsens.

Der ganz ursprüngliche Ansatz in 2010 zu Beginn der ersten Fusionsverhandlung war, dass sich die einmalige Chance bietet, durch *Neu*gründung eines gemeinsamen Verbandes einen Weg zugunsten aller Angler einzuschlagen.



			
				Honeyball in Angler-Praxis Ausgabe April 2010 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst all den großen Worten auch Taten folgen !  - für einen starken großen Verband, der genau das tut, wofür er eigentlich da ist: Die Interessen der Angler in Deutschland vertreten und möglichst auch durchzusetzen.



Was hat sich seitdem verbessert?
Nix, ganz im Gegenteil: Die damals historische Chance wurde nicht nur geopfert sondern komplett zum Teufel gejagt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer:
> Ich denke, mittlerweile sind wir nahe an einem Konsens.


 
Ich glaube, das waren wir im Grunde noch nie.  

Ich sehe das nur alles nicht ganz so negativ. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das es keine Verschlechterungen geben wird.

Und Fakt ist für mich auch, solange für beide Verbände die Fussion im Fordergrund steht wird auch nicht im geringsten über andere Marschrichtungen nachgedacht werden, da kann man trommeln wie man will. Für diese ganzen Kleinkriege ist da nicht der geringste Platz.

Nach der Fussion kann man dann gewisse Dinge angehen und einfordern, vorher wird da nichts mehr passieren.

Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Es geht nicht um eine Fusion.

Laut vorgelegtem Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag geht es um den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit den jetzt gültigen VDSF-Richtlinien und nachfolgender Namensänderung..

Mit einer Fusion (gar einer gleichberechtigten) hat das nicht das geringste zu tun..
Aber gar nichts..


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das waren wir im Grunde noch nie.
> 
> Ich sehe das nur alles nicht ganz so negativ. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das es keine Verschlechterungen geben wird.



Und genau da sind wir wirklich einer Meinung. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es für verbandstreue Mitglieder eines westlichen VdSF-Landesverbandes keine Verschlechterungen geben wird!!!

Natürlich wird es auch keine Verbesserungen geben, aber diese Erwartung an den VdSF hatte ich ohnehin noch nie. 
Die Chance, dass sich mit einer Neugründung Verbesserungen ergeben, hat Mohnert durch seine einseitige Aufkündigung der Verhandlungsergebnisse der 12er-Kommission brutal zunichte gemacht. 
Bildlich gesprochen kann man sich das vorstellen, wie ein zartes Pflänzchen in der Wüste, das gerade von einem Kamel gefressen wurde und nun als getrockneter Kamelmist weiter in der Sonne vor sich hin dörrt.

Wo unsere Meinungen auseinandergehen ist, dass Du im Gegensatz zu mir wohl nicht glaubst, dass es Verschlechterungen für derzeit noch im DAV organisierte Angler geben wird. Da sehe ich einiges negativ, aber letztlich sehe ich auch, dass diese das ja nun offensichtlich genau so wollen, denn sonst würden sich nicht nur ein paar wenige Vereine und Vereinsfunktionäre so dagegen wehren.

Und weiterhin befürchte ich extreme weitere Verschlechterungen für alle nicht organisierten unabhängigen und freien Angler in Deutschland, die demnächst wahrscheinlich nur die Wahl haben, entweder nicht organisiert, unabhängig und frei zu sein oder Angler in Deutschland.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Und zum neuen Namen DAFV:

Diese Abkürzung steht jetzt schon für Deutsche Alle-Fisch-Verwerter oder Deutsche AllesFresser Vereinigung |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Hast du wohl falsch formuliert, Honey:



> entweder nicht organisiert, unabhängig und frei zu sein oder Angler in Deutschland.


Entweder organisierter Sport- oder Angelfischer oder eben unabhängiger, freier Angler (dann wohl nur noch im Ausland (Urlaub , oder wenn  man das Glück hat, grenznah zu wohnen..)..


----------



## Firehawk81 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo unsere Meinungen auseinandergehen ist, dass Du im Gegensatz zu mir wohl nicht glaubst, dass es Verschlechterungen für derzeit noch im DAV organisierte Angler geben wird. Da sehe ich einiges negativ,.........



|good: Genau so wird es auch kommen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> .......aber letztlich sehe ich auch, dass diese das ja nun offensichtlich genau  so wollen, denn sonst würden sich nicht nur ein paar wenige Vereine und  Vereinsfunktionäre so dagegen wehren.



Und die die sich wehren oder helfen werden zum Teil noch nicht mal ernst genommen von denen da oben. So muss man es leider auch sehen. Wir haben es so erfahren. Da muss ich Thomas9904 leider  Recht geben DAV = VDSF.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Nee, Thomas, ich meinte schon damit, dass man, um als Angler in Deutschland zu angeln eben seine (Entscheidungs-)Freiheit aufgeben muss, um sich den Zwängen zu unterwerfen, verbandskonformer, alle Fische verwertender Verbandsmitläufer zu werden.

(und damit vom Angler zum Angelfischer zu mutieren, ein Unterschied der hier leider noch nicht allen bewusst ist)


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht die Masse aller Angler gemeint, sondern lediglich die Masse aller organisierten Angler.
> 
> Bei der Fussion geht es ja nur um organisierte Angler, denn nur die sind Mitglieder und ahben Mitspracherechte, da interessieren die unorganisierten Angler erst einmal überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Sorry, wenn das nicht eindeutig war.



Oh, das war schon eindeutig.

Ich gebe Dir im Grunde Recht, dass ein Verband sich nur um seine Mitglieder kümmern sollte. Ich befürworte das auch ungemein. 
*
Dann soll er das bitte aber auch tun, und sich nicht in Angelegenheiten wie die Gesetzgebung mischen und den Politikern noch ideologische Flöhe ins Ohr setzen, die für die nichtorganisierten Angler herbe Restriktionen nach sich ziehen. *


Was geht den SH-Verband bitte der Tourischein an ? Das betrifft nur nichtorganisierte Angler. Wieso mischt er sich da ein?

Was geht den SH-Verband die Sportfischerprüfung an ? Das betrifft ebenfalls überwiegend nichtorganisierte Angler. 

Was geht es den SH-Verband an, ob man an geschlossenen Gewässern einen Fischereischein braucht. Das betrifft ebenfalls nur nichtorganisierte Angler.

Der Verband kann, ohne jedes Problem, Regeln für seine Mitglieder aufsetzen. Aber kein Verband hat mir vorzuschreiben, wie ich als Nichtmitglied in Nicht-Verbandsgewässern zu angeln habe. Und er hat sich auch nicht darum zu kümmern, dass Dritte das tun. 

Unterm Strich kümmert sich ein Verband sehr gerne um nichtorganisierte Angler. Nämlich dann, wenn er damit Kohle machen oder sonstige Vorteile ziehen kann.

Und bevor jetzt wieder die DAVler um die Ecke kommen, ich weiß, dass es in den Neuen BL zum Teil andere Zusammenhänge gibt und beschränke mich hier auf die traditionellen West-VDSF Verbände.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ich lese hier seit längerem interessiert mit. Seit einiger Zeit ist es ja leider recht ruhig geworden um dieses wichtige Thema. Ich hätte gerne mehr Informationen dazu. 

Zu diesem Thread habe ich einige Fragen, weil mir Zusammenhänge trotz zweimaligen Lesens unklar geblieben sind, möglicherweise können die jeweiligen Autoren sich dafür einsetzen, dass ihre Aussagen etwas deutlicher werden. 



> Und im VDSF sind ja auch keine Angler organisiert, sondern schon laut Namen nur (Sport)Fischer..
> 
> Und wenn der DAV in den VDSF übernommen wurde, wird da ja dann der Name  geändert in DAFV - und da der DAV das ja mehrheitlich will, kann man  auch DAV-Mitglieder nicht mehr wie früher mal per se als richtige   Angler sehen..
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt sprachlicher Klamauk? Oder gibt es tatsächlich eine sprachliche sinnvolle Differenzierung zwischen Anglern, Sportfischer, Angelfischern, Sportanglern etc. Gibt es da irgendeinen sinnvollen inhaltlichen Unterschied oder ist das reine Polemik.
Was macht einen "richtigen" Angler aus und was unterscheidet ihn vom "unrichtigen" Angler? Ist das die Art und Weise wie er sein Hobby ausübt oder bezieht sich das nur auf eine Verbandszugehörigkeit?



> Dann soll er das bitte aber auch tun und  sich nicht in Angelegenheiten wie die Gesetzgebung mischen und den  Politikern noch ideologische Flöhe ins Ohr setzen, die für die  nichtorganisierten Angler herbe Restriktionen nach sich ziehen.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll ein Verband sich nicht öffentlich für die Grundsätze einsetzen, für die er eben steht? Sicherlich ist es so, dass dadurch evt. andersgerichtete Interessen betroffen sind, aber wen das stört, dem steht es doch frei, seine Interessen zu äußern, sich Mitstreiter zu suchen und entsprechend zu opponieren. Warum soll ein Verband Interessen berücksitigen, die niemand artikuliert, für die sich niemand einsetzt?
Wohlgemerkt geht es nur um die Frage wie ein Verband mit den Interessen von Nichtmitglieder umgeht. 

Sicherlich fällt mir noch die eine oder andere Frage ein, bis dahin bedanke ich mich für die Antworten.

Aegir


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Als NRWler aus Düsseldorf solltest Du diese Dinge aber wissen, wenn die Angelei Dich wirklich interessiert..

Du findest alle Infos rund um die Fusion zudem hier zum nachlesen, da sind Deine Fragen entsprechend beantwortet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Düsseldorf? Meinst du mich? 

Ansonsten danke für die Klärung meiner Frage. Auch wenn die Antwort recht dünn ausfällt, aber das ist auch eine recht klare Aussage.

Aegir


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ja, ich meine Dich.

Davon ab zu Deinen Fragen und konkret:
Schon laut Satzung hat der VDSF nix mit Angeln zu tun, das kommt nicht mal bei "Zweck des Verbandes" vor..

Mitglieder sind auch nicht Angler (und nicht organisierte Sport/Angelfischer), sondern die Vereine.

Ein Verein ist im Normalfall aber Gewässerbewirtschafter und kein Interessenvertreter der Angler - dementsprechend werden vom Verband keine Anglerinteressen, sondern die von Gewässerbewirtschaftern vertreten.

Da die Verbände (auch inzwischen der DAV, der sich wie hier nachzulesen ja inhaltlich da dem VDSF unterworfen bzw. angenähert hat bis zur Selbstaufgabe) sich aber durch die Beiträge der in den Vereinen zusammengeschlossenen Angler (Minderheit, sonst würde das anders aussehen) und Sport/Angelfischer (Mehrheit, die das genauso will)  finanzieren lassen, ist das eben in meinen Augen "unlauterer Wettbewerb".

Daher auch die sprachliche Unterscheidung zwischen Anglern und Sport/Angelfischern.

Ein Angler will einfach angeln gehen. 
In Verantwortung vor Natur und Kreatur ohne darüberhinausgehende unsinnige gesetzliche Restriktionen, die nur dazu da sind, die Machtstellung und damit die Einahmen der Verbände zu sichern (angefangen von den Beiträgen bis hin zum abschöpfen staatlicher Fördermittel).

Dazu braucht der Angler gesunde, gut bewirtschaftete Gewässer an denen er Angelkarten zu einem vernünftigen Preis ohne offene oder versteckte Zugangsbeschränkungen für "Nichtmitglieder/Gastangler" (merke: jeder ist mal Gastangler, der nicht nur sein eigenes Gewässer befischt). 
Ob die Gewässer von einem Verein, Verband, dem Staat oder der freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder auch dem BUND oder NABU vernünftig bewirtschaftet und Karten ausgegeben werden ist dabei für den Angler zweitrangig ..

Ein Angler akzeptiert alle Arten des Angelns, vom normalen Allroundangler über den Raubfischspezi bis hin zum Carp-Hunter oder Wertungsangler und tritt dafür ein, dass diese auch in Deutschland das legal ausüben können. 

Im Unterschied dazu der in den Verbänden organisierte Sport/Angelfischer, der das alles nicht will. 
Sondern eben andere möglichst ausschliessen - nach dem Motto: 
Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht - wer die Macht hat, kriegt die Kohle...

Leider hat so die Minderheit der organisierten eine Vielzahl an Gewässern der Mehrheit der Anglern entzogen, um über Zwangsbeitritte ihre Machtbasis - damit auch die der Verbände zu stärken..

Das ist alles vollkommen legal und legitim - sofern das zugegeben wird und nicht vorgetäuscht wird, man würde als Verband die Intersessen der Angler vertreten.

So ist es in meinen Augen schlichter Betrug, wenn Vebände davon sprechen, Angler oder deren Interessen zu vertreten..

Daher die sprachliche Unterscheidung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll ein Verband sich nicht öffentlich für die Grundsätze einsetzen, für die er eben steht? Sicherlich ist es so, dass dadurch evt. andersgerichtete Interessen betroffen sind, aber wen das stört, dem steht es doch frei, seine Interessen zu äußern, sich Mitstreiter zu suchen und entsprechend zu opponieren. Warum soll ein Verband Interessen berücksitigen, die niemand artikuliert, für die sich niemand einsetzt?
> Wohlgemerkt geht es nur um die Frage wie ein Verband mit den Interessen von Nichtmitglieder umgeht.



Ganz einfach.

Ein Anglerverband ist ein Zusammenschluß von Vereinen, die sich allesamt der Satzung und den Regeln des Verbandes unterworfen haben. Die Vereine wiederum sind ein Zusammenschluß von Anglern, die sich den Vereinsstatuten unterworfen haben. 

Es ist eine in sich abgeschlossene Gruppe.

Diese Gruppe kann gem. Ihrer Richtlinien und Ideologie selbstverpflichtend jedwede Regel aufstellen, sofern es dafür bei den Mitgliederversammlungen Mehrheiten gibt. 

Damit ist diese Gruppe autark genug, um in sich streng nach den von ihr verfassten Regeln zu wirken.
Als Fischereirechtinhaber, gleich ob Verband oder Verein, kann zudem über die jeweilige Gewässerordnung festgelegt werden, was ein Nichtmitglied (Gastangler) darf und was nicht. 

Es besteht imho nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit, auf den Gesetzgeber einzuwirken, dass die Regeln des Verbandes allen Anglern, also auch Nichtmitgliedern, auferlegt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



> Es besteht imho nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit, auf den Gesetzgeber einzuwirken, dass die Regeln des Verbandes allen Anglern, also auch Nichtmitgliedern, auferlegt werden.


Da auf der einen Seite wie von Dir beschrieben Vereine und Verbände für ihre Mitglieder ja selber alle Restriktionen an ihren Gewässer durchsetzen können, sehe ich gerade deswegen, dass sie sich auch in der Gesetzgebung engagieren sollten.

Allerdings nicht wie heute, indem sie ihre Restriktionen als Gesetz festschreiben wollen um sich aus der Verantwortung gegenüber den in ihren Vereinen tätigen Anglern und Fischern zu ziehen ("das steht so im Gesetz, dafür können wir doch nix.".). 

Sondern sie müssten für Abschaffung aller über das zwangsnotwendige Maß hinausgehenden Restriktionen einsetzen, um ALLEN Anglern die ihnen jeweils erwünschte Art zu angeln legal zu ermöglichen. 

Bestes Beispiel ist die Prüfung als Zugangsvoraussetzung zum Angeln. 
Die zum einen in der heutigen Form nachgewiesen faktisch nichts bringt und auch in vielen Bundesländern nicht zwangsweise notwendig ist. Aber Vereine und Verbände machen mit Kursen und/oder Prüfungsabnahmehalt fette Kohle.

Und nur wegen der Kohle wollen die Verbände die Prüfung *gesetzlich* festgeschrieben haben. 
Denn eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung liegt weder im Interesse der Angler noch der am Angeln interessierten Menschen.

Ebensowenig wie *gesetzliche* Setzkescherverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote etc..

Können die Verbänmde alles in ihren Organisatione nso handhaben für ihre jeweilioge nMitglieder (ob dioe ddann tatsächlich nochmal gewählt werden würden?),, solange sie beim Gesetzgeber dafür kämpfen, dass solcher Ufnug eben NICHT in Gesetze geschrieben wird.

Wehret den Anfägen - wie schwer das ist, sowas wieder aus Gesetzen rauszukriegen, sieht man am gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg.
Obwohl das mehrfach Regierung und Parteien (damals CDU, aktuell die SPD) aufheben wollten, haben die Verbände für die Beibehaltung gekämpft, indem sie Angler als zu gefährlich dargestellt haben -  die kann man nachts doch nicht unbeaufsichtigt angeln lassen...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nur wegen der Kohle wollen die Verbände die Prüfung *gesetzlich* festgeschrieben haben.
> Denn eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung liegt weder im Interesse der Angler noch der am Angeln interessierten Menschen.



Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte was ein Verband bei "Zwangsprüfungen" verdient!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Kommt immer aufs Bundesland und die Ausgestaltung an.
Zudem habe ich geschrieben Verbände* und Vereine*.

Ich kenne persönlich einen Verein aus Bayern, die pro Jahr mit Kursen ca. 4.000 Euro machen pro Jahr nach Angabe des Kursleiters...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Änderung bzw. Löschung meines Posts weil ich mit meiner vorgestrigen Denkweise die fortschrittliche Anglerschaft hier im Forum - im Gegensatz zu Thomas 9904 - falsch Informiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



			
				daoxxnsepp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es wird auch was vermittelt!


Ja klar, wo man sein Kreuz beim bayrischen multiple choice Test setzen muss..

Das verwerfliche ist, das es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, mit einer Prüfung die ausser Kohle nix bringt.

Besser wäre Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Prüfung und statt dessen Praxiskurse und praktische Einweisung durch die Vereine - auch für Geld.,
Und die müssten dann wirklich gut sein, damit das die Leute auch freiwillig machen.
2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe sozusagen:
Die Leute lernen wirklich wichtiges - und Geld für die Vereine gibts trotzdem...

In SH z. B. verdienen die Verbände/Vereine auch durch Abnahme der Prüfung, nicht nur durch Kurse (kann ich Dir aber die genaue Summe nicht nennen) - noch verwerflicher...

Weitere Diskussionen zur Prüfung dann gerne in den dazu existierenden Threads (z. B. : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335 ). 
Das war hier ja nur ein Beispiel mit der Prüfung - auch wenn Deine Reaktion zeigt, wie dringend notwendig da eine Änderung ist in den vorgestrigen Denkweisen der Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionäre  ist.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Bis dato hat sich der DAV ja fü einen erleichterten Zugang zum Angeln ausgesprochen und das auch umgesetzt (siehe prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg als Beispiel).

Da nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF die Grundsätze des VDSF gelten und nicht die des DAV (siehe Eingangsposting), ist mittelfristig abzusehen, dass dann solche gesetzlichen Erleichterungen auch in den jetzigen DAV-dominierten Ländern dran glauben werden müssen bzw. von den dortigen Landesverbänden laut Richtlinien des Bundesverbandes bekämpft werden sollen....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab zu Deinen Fragen und konkret:
> Schon laut Satzung hat der VDSF nix mit Angeln zu tun, das kommt nicht mal bei "Zweck des Verbandes" vor..
> 
> Mitglieder sind auch nicht Angler (und nicht organisierte Sport/Angelfischer), sondern die Vereine.


 
Und genau das ist das Problem, was ich mit Euch habe, ihr stellt hier Behauptungen auf, die einfach sachlich falsch sind:

*Satzung VDSF*

​


> Zweck des Verbandes:​​1. Der Verband ist der Zusammenschluss der organisierten *Angler* auf Bundesebene​​


​​​


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Stimmt, da hast Du vollkommen recht.
Ich hätte wie früher auch gleich Angeln statt Angler schreiben sollen.
Sorry für die Verkürzung, auch wenn sie an den Fakten nix ändert....

*Entschuldige mich nochmals ausdrücklich dafür *und verweise auf den entsprechenden Artikel dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html

Auch da ist wieder  der damals noch unterschiedliche Grundansatz der beiden Verbände sichtbar.



			
				aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Unterschiede*
> Während also beim VDSF in disem Punkt der Satzung das Wort "Angler" überhaupt nur einmal auftaucht in Verbindung damit, dass sich der VDSF als Vertretung nur der organisierten Angler sieht, geht es ansonsten beim VDSF nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur um Naturschutz- und Gewässerschutz.
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu liest man in der Satzung des DAV, dass es diesem Verband klar um Angler und angeln geht, dass der Verband vorrangig für das waidgerechte Angeln eintreten will.


 




			
				aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant auch die Aussagen bezüglich des Angelns selber - was uns als "normale Angler" ja am meisten interessiert.
> 
> Während der VDSF das "waidgerechte Fischen" nur "pflegen" will, will der DAV "alle Formen des Angelns im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes" sogar fördern!



Schade, dass der DAV-Verbandsausschuss mit seinem Beschluss (siehe Startposting hier) angesichts dessen auf das festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte verzichtet und zu den jetzt geltenden Bedingungen und Richtlinien des VDSF in den VDSF übertreten will.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

alles lug und trug,.. man hätte mal wirklich die angler über ihre vereinsvorstände befragen sollen ob sie diese übernahme überhaupt wünschen. wo bringt es uns denn in deutschland weiter wenn wir auf einmal einen großen hauptverband haben ??? es wird alles nur undurchsichtiger und verwirrender für jeden und ganz besonders schlimm eigentlich nur für die leute die angeln als hobby haben um entspannen zu können. traurig das mit aller kraft versucht wird sich irgendwie nur fett zu machen um dann anschließend bestimmt ab zu danken.

gruß


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

kleinerkarpfen, das Thema hat sich dank des unnachahmlichen großen Vorsitzenden des VdSF gerade erledigt...:vik:


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

moin honeyball,.. wie meinst du das genau ???  nur weil sich pitsch und platsch nicht richtig einigen können ?? das ist doch kinderkram, von meiner seite her ( und von einigen meiner angelkollegen ) brauchen wir diese fusion nicht. wir sind doch noch nicht mal ein gemeinsames deutschland " trotz 20 jahre nach mauerfall",.. bezahlung unterschiedlich für gleiche arbeit,.. gesetze sind unterschiedlich,...etc... warum sollen wir dann gerade jetzt auf einmal daran glauben das der angelverband gleichberechtigung an erster stelle stellt ??? sieht man doch in den einen bericht wo klar hervor geht das der dav nur geschluckt werden soll zu vdsf vorstellungen ??? 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. März 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> moin honeyball,.. wie meinst du das genau ???  nur weil sich pitsch und platsch nicht richtig einigen können ?? das ist doch kinderkram, von meiner seite her ( und von einigen meiner angelkollegen ) brauchen wir diese fusion nicht. wir sind doch noch nicht mal ein gemeinsames deutschland " trotz 20 jahre nach mauerfall",.. bezahlung unterschiedlich für gleiche arbeit,.. gesetze sind unterschiedlich,...etc... warum sollen wir dann gerade jetzt auf einmal daran glauben das der angelverband gleichberechtigung an erster stelle stellt ??? sieht man doch in den einen bericht wo klar hervor geht das der dav nur geschluckt werden soll zu vdsf vorstellungen ???
> 
> gruß kleinerkarpfen




... weil es als "Ventil" für genau solche Denkansätze politisch als notwendig erachtet wird!
 #q #q #q

Damit Leute (Menschen) nicht so denken und die Unterschiede (ihre eigene Unbedeutsamkeit im allgemeinen "Schmierentheater" dieser ""Republik"")erkennen!
...;+ :c#d:c ;+


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ich meinte das, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass irgendein DAV-Landesverband nach seinem offenen Brief noch so verblendet sein kann, dem von ihm angestrebten "neuen" Verband hinterher zu rennen.
Daher glaube ich an erstmal weiter zwei Verbände und vielleicht sogar, dass irgendwer noch einen dritten gründet, wenn der DAV sich jetzt nicht besinnt.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Warten wir einmal ab ....


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ja, vor allem warten wir erstmal den 10.03. ab, wenn sich der DAV in vertrauter Runde unter Ausschluss der Presse trifft...:q


----------

